# Nubian Milk production



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 24, 2013)

Just wondering what most people's Nubians are milking on average. I'm hearing about 1/2 a gallon a day total from a lot of people locally. Its almost like they are bragging about that amount. I would think most Nubian goats would milk more then that. I just wondered what some folks on here with Nubian goats are getting in their pails.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 25, 2013)

my little FF is giving a little over half gallon a day, but her mother gives almost double that, I believe this girl will do well next year.  Thing I like most about her milk is how awesome it is, so wonderful to drink!!


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting, My dad's family used to have goats and Nubian milk was always his favorite too, he said he drank so much milk he actually got fat, lol. But while on the topic of fat, does anyone know what butterfat percentage a F1 mini Nubian typically has in her milk, I know Nubian have about 4-5 % butterfat and Nigerian Dwarf have about 6-10% butterfat so is a mini Nubian between that or do they take after one breed or another? or maybe the answer is yes to both, and it just depends on the individual doe?


----------



## meme (Jul 25, 2013)

At her peak, our FF Nubian was almost milking a gallon and a half per day. Now we are getting between 3/4 of a gallon and 1 gallon a day. A half gallon seems like hardly anything to me. I guess people just don't expect Nubians to be as high of producers as some other other breeds. They say Nubians are like Jerseys, and Saanens are like Holsteins. Our neighbor almost gets 3 gallons per day from some of her Saanens!


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a Saanen like that, she just wouldn't stop.  Is your FF a yearling?  don't know if it makes a difference, mine is a yearling, so I really don't push her, she is still growing.  I bought her this spring already pregnant, but she is growing great and looks good.  I do hope she produces more next year, or I will have to find a different line.


----------



## meme (Jul 25, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I had a Saanen like that, she just wouldn't stop.  Is your FF a yearling?  don't know if it makes a difference, mine is a yearling, so I really don't push her, she is still growing.  I bought her this spring already pregnant, but she is growing great and looks good.  I do hope she produces more next year, or I will have to find a different line.


She actually freshened the day after her second birthday.  She is now 2 years and 4 months. We keep all our does as dry yearlings.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 25, 2013)

My Nubian FF was giving a gallon a day when we were milking her 2x a day. I cut her back to once a day because we did not need all that milk.
She is now over 365 days in milk, I am milking once a day or sometimes every other day. She still produces 1-2 quarts per milking. With my other 2 does, both FF,
I started out only milking once per day. I know that that was going to decrease my volume, but i was not worried about that. They are about 190 days in milk
I am only getting a quart from each of them, but that is fine with me. I think if you have a Nubian from a strong milking bloodline, you can get a gallon a day easily.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess I should say that my girls are on pasture with some grain during milking.  I watch them close to make sure they do not lose condition, but so far they look perfect.  I expect they would milk more if I gave them hay, but since they are doing so well, I don't see any reason to change anything.  My Nubian is 2.5 - 3 and my Guernsey about the same.


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 12, 2013)

We just got our first milker, a 2 year old Nubian who FF in February.  She is giving 1/2 gallon - 1/2 gallon + 1 cup per day.


----------

